# How can I find models to work with?



## Matrixgravity (Jul 25, 2011)

I live here in NYC, and I recently purchased a camera which has the capacity to take outstanding imagery. Now granted I am somewhat of a novice photographer, I did a shoot a few days ago and the results were fantastic. I am wondering how I can find people to work with. Are there any websites where I can find models who would be willing to volunteer for my phoots? I don't require any compensation and I'd like to do it to enhance my photography skills. I posted an ad on Craigslist but other then that, I haven't got too many options.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2011)

Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2011)

Emily Rose will model for you for darn cheap!


----------



## Tony S (Jul 25, 2011)

> I live here in NYC, and I recently purchased a camera which has the capacity to take outstanding imagery.



You need one more thing before that...






OK, now lets get a set of really good pots and pans to hit the food forums with. LOL Ohh, wait... I jsut bought a really good hammer and saw so I can build quality custom cabinetry. Wow, that great new saddle and chaps can do wonders for my bronc busting career. I just got a killer set of paint brushes, now I can compete with Leonardo. I have a wonderful new pen and laptop, where can I find a place to sell the new novels I'm writing? I got this really great bow and arrow set up, anyone know where I can go collect my record book buck? I got this really fast bike and slick helmet, whens the next Tour de France?

Sorry, I just could not help myself to this one.

Alright now, did someone join under a pseudonym and post this to cause trouble??


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Emily Rose will model for you for darn cheap!



Schwetty, I hate to break it to you... but I ain't cheap.  Ask my husband.  He'll tell you.  His new favorite saying is: "Man, P***y ain't cheap!"


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2011)

Tony S said:


> > I live here in NYC, and I recently purchased a camera which has the capacity to take outstanding imagery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with his post?  He doesn't want to get paid... and he just wants subjects to shoot to "enhance his skills".

Causing trouble would be saying "I just got a really good camera and I'm going into business!  Where can I find clients?!"

Granted, he thinks his photos are fabulous already, but he also acknowledges he needs to get better with practice.... hence this post.

Maybe he'll post the results here... and then we can help guide him so he can continue to get better just like the rest of us are trying to.  :greenpbl:


----------



## kundalini (Jul 25, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Ask my husband. He'll tell you. His new favorite saying is: "Man, P***y ain't cheap!"


In all my years of searching, I've never found one in the trash bin either, so they don't wear out either.

OP, you're in NYC...... getthe****outtahere.     Meetup.com may be a resource.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2011)

kundalini said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Ask my husband. He'll tell you. His new favorite saying is: "Man, P***y ain't cheap!"
> ...


----------



## table1349 (Jul 25, 2011)

kundalini said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Ask my husband. He'll tell you. His new favorite saying is: "Man, P***y ain't cheap!"
> ...



If you have never worn one out, you're just not trying hard enough.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 25, 2011)

The problem with his post is not that he is looking to shoot models for free, it is that he has bought Aladdins magical camera which has the capacity to take outstanding imagery.  I didn't know such a camera existed, and here after all these years I thought it was the person holding the camera.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 25, 2011)

At least he doesn't "require any compensation" for the magical camera.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 25, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you have never worn one out, you're just not trying hard enough.


Bravado at its best.  The sad state of affairs is we both know the truth.......... they just won't die.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> The problem with his post is not that he is looking to shoot models for free, it is that he has bought Aladdins magical camera which has the capacity to take outstanding imagery.  I didn't know such a camera existed, and here after all these years I thought it was the person holding the camera.



He'll find out soon enough.



orljustin said:


> At least he doesn't "require any compensation" for the magical camera.



^^^Which is exactly why I'm not making a big deal out of it.

To someone who is brand spanking new to photography... the step up from a point and shoot to a DSLR is an "amazing" one.

I remember getting my camera and thinking the same thing... the quality was WORLDS above what I was used to.  Granted, I also knew that didn't make me a photographer by any means, but I'm not hatin' on this dude because he thinks his camera is the bomb.  I'm just assuming he was working with a POS before now.  

He'll realize soon enough that it takes more than a camera to produce stunning imagery.  For now, I see no harm in his post.

But that's just me.  And I apparently tend to go against the grain in these types of situations.  

Speaking of grain... I think I have a microscopic exfoliation bead in my eye, and it HURTS LIKE A MOTHER F***ER!  OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## e.rose (Jul 25, 2011)

kundalini said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have never worn one out, you're just not trying hard enough.
> ...



HEY now! ::shakes fist::


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, some people are just naturally good at some things.  Some people are naturally talented.  I am sure when a lot of the "greats" started doing what they were great at they were better than most who just started.  Who is to say this guy is not the next "great" at photography?  I KNOW I am not.  I suck.  I have to work VERY hard to get ANYTHING right in my camera.  After coming here and seeing what some really good people can do I have not even bothered to post any for C&C, even though I have started to, links and all, and then deleted them.  

On the other side of the coin, he could be "great" in comparison to the 1.3 megapixel cell phone shots he sees on Facebook...  We won't know until he posts some pics.  Until then, reserve your judgements.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> The problem with his post is not that he is looking to shoot models for free, it is that he has bought Aladdins magical camera which has the capacity to take outstanding imagery.  I didn't know such a camera existed, and here after all these years I thought it was the person holding the camera.


Most cameras, your's included, have the 'capacity to take outstanding imagery'.

The OP may not know all the ins-and-outs of photography yet, but to say that his statement of having a capable camera is false is misleading...  Yes, it is mostly the idiot behind the viewfinder, but the gear does matter.  If it didn't, we would all be using the cheapest stuff available.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 25, 2011)

My money is still on a troll starting threads to rile everyone up.  LOL  And I'm still looking for that set of pots to make me a great cook.:greenpbl:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 26, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with his post is not that he is looking to shoot models for free, it is that he has bought Aladdins magical camera which has the capacity to take outstanding imagery. I didn't know such a camera existed, and here after all these years I thought it was the person holding the camera.
> ...



True, most cameras have the capicity to take outstanding imagery, but skilled photographers can pull great images out of almost any camera, it still comes down to the eye behind the camera.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2011)

kundalini said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have never worn one out, you're just not trying hard enough.
> ...


 Never underestimate the power of a bottle of Viagra and a case of 5 Hour Energy Drink!!!


----------



## alyon (Jul 26, 2011)

I would try going to LOOKBOOK.nu: collective fashion consciousness. and searching for people in your area. They'd probably be happy to model for you, seeing as they love photos of themselves. :]


----------



## blackfin (Jul 29, 2011)

i was going to say Model Mayhem as well... you can usually find many models that will do TFP when your starting out or go to a model/photographer meetup.... just have patience and be prepared to be stood up a few times


----------



## djk (Aug 11, 2011)

Craigslist albeit a little shadier has a lot of legit TFP/TFCD's; just got to be a littler more discerning going in


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 12, 2011)

DUDE, no craiglist posts. thats for pervs. unless that your intent. go to model mayhem or ask some friends. anyone could model for you and help you get your basics down.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you get yourself a date? If yes you can get a model. It works the same. And in NYC with about ... what????... 500 girls per 300 feet of sidewalk, you've got to be able to get a date. A model I mean.


----------

